# Bixler Treework Climbing & Cutting



## mrbixler1 (Jul 7, 2013)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/305uDlsKFeE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Link: Bixler Tree Service Auburn CA - YouTube


----------



## deevo (Jul 10, 2013)

Good stuff Bix.....is that your little mini ex with the grapples? Seen more and more people using those lately


----------



## mrbixler1 (Aug 25, 2013)

deevo said:


> Good stuff Bix.....is that your little mini ex with the grapples? Seen more and more people using those lately



Thanks Devon, I act like it's mine, but no, not mine. A good friend of mine bought it not too long ago, I like it on tree jobs.



Link to Video: Tree Removal in Nevada County - YouTube

Here's a 4 minute vid of rigging and bombing trees. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Reg (Aug 27, 2013)

Good work Brian:msp_thumbup:

Wipe your lens once in a while aye!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice vid, tell that dude at 1:34 ta put a helmet on tho.


----------



## mrbixler1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Reg, dirty job.

I always do SGB.

5min vid of treework East Coast style.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_K8-hYRPSF4


----------



## ronnyb (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice work. Is that a Bandit 90 that you own? I had a 90xp and miss it sometimes. Easy to get into tight places and chips great.


----------



## mrbixler1 (Jun 8, 2014)

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/0XdHaGehNYA?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mrbixler1 (Jul 6, 2014)

After years of agony, we finally got our very own ,brand new chipper and put it right to work! TEREX Woodsman 730 with a winch!


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 6, 2014)

mrbixler1 said:


> After years of agony, we finally got our very own ,brand new chipper and put it right to work! TEREX Woodsman 730 with a winch!



TREESTUFF hook you up with that baby?


----------



## mrbixler1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes Sac-climber, I bought it through TREESTUFF! ONE STOP SHOP!

They carry TEREX now. https://www.treestuff.com/store/products.asp?category_id=682


----------



## mrbixler1 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mrbixler1 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## SCTREEGUY (Oct 23, 2014)

How are you liking the terex chipper? We currently run an older bc1800 and have a new 1800 coming today for demo but I'm really interested in the terex line. Been demoing bandits all week not crazy about them.


----------

